# how thick should it be?



## jarthel (28 Nov 2009)

I was thinking of 10cm but wasn't sure if that's very thick. the soil would be ada AS or flourite or similar products.

thank you


----------



## AdAndrews (28 Nov 2009)

jarthel said:
			
		

> I was thinking of 10cm but wasn't sure if that's very thick. the soil would be ada AS or flourite or similar products.
> 
> thank you


 i usually go for 1.5" at the front to 4" in the rear


----------



## jarthel (28 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> jarthel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's the tank dimensions? and how many liter/Kgs of subtrate did you use? thank you


----------



## AdAndrews (28 Nov 2009)

jarthel said:
			
		

> AdAndrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my tank is only 40cmx28cmx35cm(high) i think must have used about 7 litres of oliver knotts fine soil.


----------

